# Happy Friday the 13th



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Perfect excuse to get drunk and watch horror flicks.

So you know, the usual.

Here's some fun with Friday the 13th:

http://www.vancouversun.com/health/Paralyzed+Friday+13th/4777292/story.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

YAY Friday the 13th! Dallas has so many Haunted Houses up and running tonight - anyone elses cities doing the same? (I assume they are, I'm interested in details!!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th! No haunted houses here, I wish there were.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

:xbones::smilevil: *☺HAPPY FRIDAY 13th!☻ * :smilevil::voorhees:
Happy Friday alone is good, it's doubly better when it lands on the 13th! Beware of the dreaded Saturday the 14th, it's tomorrow & a cheesy movie. I don't know of any near by haunted attractions that are open for today, ether.


----------

